# Shoulder impingement A/C Joint



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ve been dealing with what I think is an A/C joint issue for about 2 years now  and I found this video helpful to self diagnose the issue so I could move onto recovery movements. Hope it helps someone


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

Which scapular mobility exercises did you do and what was the result?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Which scapular mobility exercises did you do and what was the result?



It’s been a long road. I have done a lot on the past like shoulder dis-locates, handcuff with rotation, band pull a-parts and really any pose that will lightly stretch my shoulder in external rotation. I think the biggest thing that’s helped is developing better form on my bench/better movement patterns. Haven’t had pain on my bench for quite some time.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 9, 2020)

I just watched the vid and it looks like my issues are a combination of both, although that last test didn't cause any pain. Weird though, I do rotator cuff band exercises before each workout and once I get it warmed up I can do just about any exercise I want. I can do chin ups, all varieties of rows, landmine press, lateral raises of any kind are cool. I can do bench press if I keep the bar or dumbbells in the right groove. About the only thing that I can't do is overhead presses. But then just sitting around the house I'll reach laterally for something and when I'm bringing my arm back it'll lock up for a second and then pop loose causing a decent amount of pain. Been dealing with this for a couple months or more and it never seems to get any worse but not better either.


----------



## andy (Apr 9, 2020)

according to this all of my left shoulder is pretty ****ed-up cause it hurts during any of those movements.. anyways going to my physio sunday so I'll see whats up.


----------



## chandy (Apr 9, 2020)

i've been told by many doctors, and physical therapist that you'll know that u have a AC joint issue because (unless it was EXTREMELY MILD at worse) u will see a bone elevated within ur shoulder even if it is just slightly. my left side has it to where u can see the bone stick up.

so if u can't see or feel a difference definitely try to fix it before that happens!


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a hell of an AC strain in my left shoulder. Been doing pt and taping it


----------

